# Combining Dryer Vent with Bathroom Exhaust



## revdave (Dec 27, 2009)

Am in the process of renovating 100 yr old church with a 45 yr old addition on back end. Our plans include a combination bathroom and laundry room, just so my dirty clothes get to the laundry room.....lol Anyways was thinking about combining the dryer vent with the bathroom exhaust fan into one line then up and out through the roof as this would be the shortest and straightest distance. Just wondering if anyone had any concerns or thoughts about this.... Thanks in advance for your time!!!!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

NFPA states that it cannot be done, but in reality, there is nothing to stop a home owner from doing what you want. Once you have a fire, and the insurance company finds that you vented the dryer into the home, allowing flammable material (Lint) to enter the home, have at it.

You will have to vent separate, so that codes are kept, and that you have no problems further down the road.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

What he said, and as for a dryer vent thru the roof, consider where all that lint will end up. And in most codes, a dryer vent can be no longer than 25 ft, and that is a straight run. elbows reduce that by 6' each.


----------



## revdave (Dec 27, 2009)

ok, a couple of things, first I live in Canada so I will check with codes here, second I would be running the dryer vent straight up(maybe a 45 degree angle in attic) to roof, to a proper roof cap with a flapper screen to keep animals/birds out, (an approx 20 ft or less run) then I would tie in the bathroom exhaust for additional power/wind to help dipose of any lint build up in dryer vent stack, much like the boaster kits you can buy for dryer vents

will check codes for sure......


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

NO, no, no, cannot do it! M1502.1 - Dryer duct will be *independent of all other systems* : http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...X-cV2r&sig=AHIEtbRqP1_bx_SQclGLup65cYgFwMvULw
You really should have someone help you with this, if just for the liability factor. http://www.hcpdc.com/pdf/Dryer Vent Requirements.pdf

Be safe, Gary


----------



## revdave (Dec 27, 2009)

thanks for the info....Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## diykc (Dec 24, 2009)

Had to make this same decision recently in a basement. Code aside, my concern was blowback from the dryer through my exhaust fan. Wisely decided to seperate the two and did it correctly. 

As an aside to this, and to show that you can't always trust what the "experts" at the big boxes advise, I had a guy at one of those stores say "you could just run your dryer vent to ceiling height and leave it there, imagine heating your basement with that warm moist air!" Uhmmmmm, I'm no expert but NO! My 13yo daughter would no better than that.


----------

